# Aise Gur Ko Bal Bal



## kiram (Oct 23, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Kaanraa :


 *ਕਾਨੜਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਘਰੁ  ੪*

Kānṛā mėhlā 5 gẖar 4

Kanra 5th Guru. 

ਰਾਗ ਕਾਨੜਾ, ਘਰ ੪ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ। 

 *ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥*

Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ.

There is but One God. By the True Guru's grace, is He obtained. 

ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਇੱਕ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। 

 *ਨਾਰਾਇਨ  ਨਰਪਤਿ  ਨਮਸਕਾਰੈ  ॥ ਐਸੇ  ਗੁਰ  ਕਉ  ਬਲਿ  ਬਲਿ  ਜਾਈਐ  ਆਪਿ  ਮੁਕਤੁ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਤਾਰੈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ   *
Nārā▫in narpaṯ namaskārai.Aise gur ka▫o bal bal jā▫ī▫ai āp mukaṯ mohi ṯārai. ||1|| rahā▫o.

He who makes obeisance unto the Primal Being, the Lord of men,I am a sacrifice, sacrifice unto such a Guru, who himself is emancipated and emancipates me as well. Pause.

ਨਰਪਤਿ = ਨਰਾਂ ਦਾ ਪਤੀ, ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ। ਨਮਸਕਾਰੈ = ਨਮਸਕਾਰ ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਸਿਰ ਨਿਵਾਂਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਕਉ = ਤੋਂ। ਬਲਿ ਜਾਈਐ = ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। ਮੁਕਤੁ = (ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ ਬੰਧਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ) ਸੁਤੰਤਰ। ਮੋਹਿ = ਮੈਨੂੰ। ਤਾਰੈ = (ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ) ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਾਣ ਦੀ ਸਮਰੱਥਾ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈ)।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਰੰਗ ਵੇਖ ਵੇਖ ਕੇ ਜਿਹੜਾ ਗੁਰੂ) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਸਿਰ ਨਿਵਾਂਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਹੜਾ (ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ) (ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ ਬੰਧਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ) ਆਪ ਨਿਰਲੇਪ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਾਣ ਦੀ ਸਮਰੱਥਾ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਗੁਰੂ ਤੋਂ ਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਜਾਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਕਵਨ  ਕਵਨ  ਕਵਨ  ਗੁਨ  ਕਹੀਐ  ਅੰਤੁ  ਨਹੀ  ਕਛੁ  ਪਾਰੈ  ॥ ਲਾਖ  ਲਾਖ  ਲਾਖ  ਕਈ  ਕੋਰੈ  ਕੋ  ਹੈ  ਐਸੋ  ਬੀਚਾਰੈ  ॥੧॥ *

Kavan kavan kavan gun kahī▫ai anṯ nahī kacẖẖ pārai.Lākẖ lākẖ lākẖ ka▫ī korai ko hai aiso bīcẖārai. ||1||

O Lord, which of Thine countless and numerous merits should I praise, when there is no limit and end to them.Lacs upon lacs and countless millions are the Lords virtues, but rare indeed is any such person who reflects on them.

ਕਵਨ ਕਵਨ ਗੁਨ = ਕਿਹੜੇ ਕਿਹੜੇ ਗੁਣ? ਕਹੀਐ = ਬਿਆਨ ਕੀਤੇ ਜਾਣ। ਪਾਰੈ = ਪਾਰਲਾ ਬੰਨਾ। ਕਈ ਕੋਰੈ = ਕਈ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ। ਕੋ ਹੈ = ਕੋਈ (ਵਿਰਲਾ) ਹੈ। ਐਸੋ = ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ। ਬੀਚਾਰੈ = ਬੀਚਾਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਲੱਖਾਂ ਬੰਦਿਆਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਬੰਦਿਆਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਕੋਈ ਵਿਰਲਾ (ਅਜਿਹਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ) ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜੋ ਇਉਂ ਸੋਚਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਗੁਣ ਬਿਆਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਕੀਤੇ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੇ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਅੰਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾਇਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਪਾਰਲਾ ਬੰਨਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਭ ਸਕਦਾ।੧।

*ਬਿਸਮ  ਬਿਸਮ  ਬਿਸਮ  ਹੀ  ਭਈ  ਹੈ  ਲਾਲ  ਗੁਲਾਲ  ਰੰਗਾਰੈ  ॥ ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸੰਤਨ  ਰਸੁ  ਆਈ  ਹੈ  ਜਿਉ  ਚਾਖਿ  ਗੂੰਗਾ  ਮੁਸਕਾਰੈ  ॥੨॥੧॥੨੦॥*

Bisam bisam bisam hī bẖa▫ī hai lāl gulāl rangārai.Kaho Nānak sanṯan ras ā▫ī hai ji▫o cẖākẖ gūngā muskārai. ||2||1||20||

Beholding My Beloved, I am wonder struck, wonder struck, wonder struck and am imbued deep red.Says Nanak, the saints enjoy the God's elixir, as the dumb smiles tasting the sweets.

ਬਿਸਮ = ਹੈਰਾਨ। ਭਈ ਹੈ = ਹੋ ਜਾਈਦਾ ਹੈ। ਲਾਲ ਗੁਪਾਲ ਰੰਗਾਰੈ = ਸੋਹਣੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਅਤੇ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਰੰਗਾਂ ਤੋਂ। ਕਹੁ = ਆਖ। ਨਾਨਕ = ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਰਸੁ = (ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਨਾਮ-ਜਲ ਦਾ) ਸੁਆਦ। ਆਈ ਹੈ = ਆਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਚਾਖਿ = ਚੱਖ ਕੇ। ਮੁਸਕਾਰੈ = ਮੁਸਕਰਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਸੋਹਣੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਅਤੇ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ (ਅਸਚਰਜ) ਕੌਤਕਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਹੈਰਾਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਈਦਾ ਹੈ ਹੈਰਾਨ ਹੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਈਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਆਖ-ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ (ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਨਾਮ-ਜਲ ਦਾ) ਸੁਆਦ ਆਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਪਰ ਇਸ ਸੁਆਦ ਨੂੰ ਉਹ ਬਿਆਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦੇ) ਜਿਵੇਂ (ਕੋਈ) ਗੁੰਗਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ (ਕੋਈ ਸੁਆਦਲਾ ਪਦਾਰਥ) ਚੱਖ ਕੇ (ਸਿਰਫ਼) ਮੁਸਕਰਾ ਹੀ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਪਰ ਸੁਆਦ ਨੂੰ ਬਿਆਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ)।੨।੧।੨੦।


Ang. 1301-02


http://www.ikirtan.com/Bhai_Harjind...ri_Nagar_Wale)%20Aise_Gur_Ko_Balbal_Jaiye.mp3


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Aise Gur Ko Bal Bal.......*

YouTube - Aise Gur Ko Bal Bal Jaiye by Gurmat Gian Group


----------



## kiram (Nov 3, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Dhanaasree :

 *ਧਨਾਸਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਪਾਨੀ  ਪਖਾ  ਪੀਸਉ  ਸੰਤ  ਆਗੈ  ਗੁਣ  ਗੋਵਿੰਦ  ਜਸੁ  ਗਾਈ  ॥ ਸਾਸਿ  ਸਾਸਿ  ਮਨੁ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਸਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰੈ  ਇਹੁ  ਬਿਸ੍ਰਾਮ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਪਾਈ  ॥੧॥ 
*

Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 5. Pānī pakẖā pīsa▫o sanṯ āgai guṇ govinḏ jas gā▫ī. Sās sās man nām samĥārai ih bisrām niḏẖ pā▫ī. ||1|| 


Dhanasri 5th Guru. I carry water for, wave the fan over and grind the corn of the saints and sing the glory and praise of the World-Lord. With every breath my soul remembers the name, and in it finds the treasure of peace. 


ਪੀਸਉ = ਪੀਸਉਂ, ਮੈਂ (ਆਟਾ) ਪੀਹਾਂ। ਸੰਤ ਆਗੈ = ਸੰਤਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਵਿਚ। ਜਸੁ = ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ। ਗਾਈ = ਗਈਂ, ਮੈਂ ਗਾਵਾਂ। ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ = ਹਰੇਕ ਸਾਹ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ। ਸਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰੈ = ਯਾਦ ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹੇ। ਬਿਸ੍ਰਾਮ ਨਿਧਿ = ਸੁਖ ਦਾ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ। ਪਾਈ = ਪਾਈਂ, ਮੈਂ ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰ ਲਵਾਂ।੧।

(ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ) ਮੈਂ (ਤੇਰੇ) ਸੰਤਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਵਿਚ (ਰਹਿ ਕੇ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਪਾਣੀ (ਢੋਂਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ) ਪੱਖਾ (ਝੱਲਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਆਟਾ) ਪੀਂਹਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ, ਤੇ, ਹੇ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ! ਤੇਰੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਤੇਰੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ। ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨ ਹਰੇਕ ਸਾਹ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ (ਤੇਰਾ) ਨਾਮ ਚੇਤੇ ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹੇ, ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰਾ ਇਹ ਨਾਮ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰ ਲਵਾਂ ਜੋ ਸੁਖ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਦਾ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਦਇਆ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਸਾਈ  ॥ ਐਸੀ  ਮਤਿ  ਦੀਜੈ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਸਦਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਧਿਆਈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Ŧumĥ karahu ḏa▫i▫ā mere sā▫ī. Aisī maṯ ḏījai mere ṯẖākur saḏā saḏā ṯuḏẖ ḏẖi▫ā▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


O my Master, take Thou pity one me. Bless me with such an understanding, O my Lord, that ever and ever I may meditate on Thee. Pause. 


ਮੇਰੇ ਸਾਈ = ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਾਈਂ! ਠਾਕੁਰ = ਹੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਧਿਆਈ = ਧਿਆਈਂ, ਮੈਂ ਧਿਆਵਾਂ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! (ਮੇਰੇ ਉੱਤੇ) ਦਇਆ ਕਰ। ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਠਾਕੁਰ! ਮੈਨੂੰ ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹੀ ਅਕਲ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ ਕਿ ਮੈਂ ਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਰੀ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ  ਤੇ  ਮੋਹੁ  ਮਾਨੁ  ਛੂਟੈ  ਬਿਨਸਿ  ਜਾਇ  ਭਰਮਾਈ  ॥ ਅਨਦ  ਰੂਪੁ  ਰਵਿਓ  ਸਭ  ਮਧੇ  ਜਤ  ਕਤ  ਪੇਖਉ  ਜਾਈ  ॥੨॥* 
Ŧumĥrī kirpā ṯe moh mān cẖẖūtai binas jā▫e bẖarmā▫ī. Anaḏ rūp ravi▫o sabẖ maḏẖe jaṯ kaṯ pekẖa▫o jā▫ī. ||2|| 


By Thine grace, worldly attachment and ego are eradicated and doubt is dispelled. Lord, the embodiment of beatitude, is contained amongst all. Wheresoever I go, I see Him there. 


ਤੇ = ਤੋਂ, ਨਾਲ। ਛੁਟੈ = ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਏ। ਭਰਮਾਈ = ਭਟਕਣਾ। ਅਨਦ = ਆਨੰਦ। ਰਵਿਓ = ਵਿਆਪਕ। ਮਧੇ = ਵਿਚ। ਜਤ ਕਤ = ਜਿੱਥੇ ਕਿੱਥੇ। ਪੇਖਉ = ਪੇਖਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਵੇਖਾਂ। ਜਾਈ = ਜਾਇ, ਜਾ ਕੇ।੨।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ (ਮੇਰਾ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ) ਮਾਇਆ ਦਾ ਮੋਹ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਏ, ਅਹੰਕਾਰ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਏ, ਮੇਰੀ ਭਟਕਣਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਸ ਹੋ ਜਾਏ, ਮੈਂ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਕਿੱਥੇ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਵੇਖਾਂ, ਸਭਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤੂੰ ਆਨੰਦ-ਸਰੂਪ ਹੀ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਦਿੱਸੇਂ।੨। 

 *ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਦਇਆਲ  ਕਿਰਪਾਲ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਪਤਿਤ  ਪਾਵਨ  ਗੋਸਾਈ  ॥ ਕੋਟਿ  ਸੂਖ  ਆਨੰਦ  ਰਾਜ  ਪਾਏ  ਮੁਖ  ਤੇ  ਨਿਮਖ  ਬੁਲਾਈ  ॥੩॥ *
Ŧumĥ ḏa▫i▫āl kirpāl kirpā niḏẖ paṯiṯ pāvan gosā▫ī. Kot sūkẖ ānanḏ rāj pā▫e mukẖ ṯe nimakẖ bulā▫ī. ||3|| 



My Lord, Thou art kind, compassionate, the treasure of mercy the Purifier of sinners, and Master of the world. I shall obtain millions of comforts joys and kingdoms, If Thou makest me repeat, with my mouth, Thy Name even for a trice. 


ਨਿਧਿ = ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ। ਪਤਿਤ ਪਾਵਨ = ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਡਿੱਗੇ ਹੋਇਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਗੋਸਾਈ = ਹੇ ਧਰਤੀ ਦੇ ਖਸਮ! ਕੋਟਿ = ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ। ਤੇ = ਤੋਂ, ਨਾਲ। ਮੁਖ ਤੇ = ਮੂੰਹੋਂ। ਨਿਮਖ = ਅੱਖ ਝਮਕਣ ਜਿਤਨੇ ਸਮੇ ਲਈ। ਬੁਲਾਈ = ਬੁਲਾਈਂ, ਮੈਂ (ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ) ਉਚਾਰਾਂ।੩।

ਹੇ ਧਰਤੀ ਦੇ ਖਸਮ! ਤੂੰ ਦਇਆਲ ਹੈਂ, ਕਿਰਪਾਲ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਦਇਆ ਦਾ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਵਿਕਾਰੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਵਿੱਤ੍ਰ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ। ਜਦੋਂ ਮੈਂ ਅੱਖ ਝਮਕਣ ਜਿਤਨੇ ਸਮੇ ਲਈ ਭੀ ਮੂੰਹੋਂ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਉਚਾਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਇਉਂ ਜਾਪਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਮੈਂ ਰਾਜ-ਭਾਗ ਦੇ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਸੁਖ ਆਨੰਦ ਮਾਣ ਲਏ ਹਨ।੩। 

 *ਜਾਪ  ਤਾਪ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਸਾ  ਪੂਰੀ  ਜੋ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਕੈ  ਮਨਿ  ਭਾਈ  ॥ ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪਤ  ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ  ਸਭ  ਬੁਝੀ  ਹੈ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ  ਅਘਾਈ  ॥੪॥੧੦॥* 
Jāp ṯāp bẖagaṯ sā pūrī jo parabẖ kai man bẖā▫ī. Nām japaṯ ṯarisnā sabẖ bujẖī hai Nānak ṯaripaṯ agẖā▫ī. ||4||10|| 



That alone is the perfect worship, penance and devotional service, which is pleasing to the Lord's mind. Remembering the Lord's Name, all the desires are quenched and Nanak is sated and satiated. 



ਸਾ = ਉਹ {ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਲਿੰਗ}। ਕੈ ਮਨਿ = ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ। ਭਾਈ = ਪਸੰਦ ਆਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਅਘਾਈ = ਪੂਰਨ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਰੱਜ ਜਾਈਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਉਹੀ ਜਾਪ ਤਾਪ ਉਹੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਸਿਰੇ ਚੜ੍ਹੀ ਜਾਣੋ, ਜੇਹੜੀ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਪਸੰਦ ਆਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਿਆਂ ਸਾਰੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, (ਮਾਇਕ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਵਲੋਂ) ਪੂਰੇ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਰੱਜ ਜਾਈਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੧੦। 


Ang. 673 



YouTube - Bhai Harjinder Singh Sri Nagar Wale Kirtan


----------



## kiram (Nov 9, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Dhanaasree :

 *ਧਨਾਸਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਨੇਤ੍ਰ  ਪੁਨੀਤ  ਭਏ  ਦਰਸ  ਪੇਖੇ  ਮਾਥੈ  ਪਰਉ  ਰਵਾਲ  ॥ ਰਸਿ  ਰਸਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਵਉ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਕੇ  ਮੋਰੈ  ਹਿਰਦੈ  ਬਸਹੁ  ਗੋਪਾਲ  ॥੧॥ 
*
*
*
Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 5. Neṯar punīṯ bẖa▫e ḏaras pekẖe māthai para▫o ravāl. Ras ras guṇ gāva▫o ṯẖākur ke morai hirḏai bashu gopāl. ||1|| 


Dhanasri 5th Guru. Mine eyes have become pure by seeing the Lord's sight and my forehead by falling on the dust of His feet. With joy and relish, I sing the Lord's praise and the Cherisher of the world abides in my mind.


ਨੇਤ੍ਰ = ਅੱਖਾਂ। ਪੁਨੀਤ = ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ। ਪੇਖੇ = ਪੇਖਿ, ਵੇਖ ਕੇ। ਮਾਥੈ = ਮੱਥੇ ਉੱਤੇ। ਪਰਉ = ਪਈ ਰਹੇ। ਰਵਾਲ = ਚਰਨ-ਧੂੜ। ਰਸਿ = ਸੁਆਦ ਨਾਲ। ਗਾਵਉ = ਗਾਵਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਮੋਰੈ ਹਿਰਦੈ = ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ।੧।

ਹੇ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦੇ ਪਾਲਣਹਾਰ! ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਆ ਵੱਸ। ਮੈਂ ਬੜੇ ਸੁਆਦ ਨਾਲ ਤੇਰੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ, ਮੇਰੇ ਮੱਥੇ ਉੱਤੇ ਤੇਰੀ ਚਰਨ-ਧੂੜ ਟਿਕੀ ਰਹੇ। ਤੇਰਾ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਅੱਖਾਂ ਪਵਿੱਤ੍ਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵੱਲੋਂ ਹਟ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ)।੧। 

 *ਤੁਮ  ਤਉ  ਰਾਖਨਹਾਰ  ਦਇਆਲ  ॥ ਸੁੰਦਰ  ਸੁਘਰ  ਬੇਅੰਤ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਹੋਹੁ  ਪ੍ਰਭੂ  ਕਿਰਪਾਲ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 


Ŧum ṯa▫o rākẖanhār ḏa▫i▫āl. Sunḏar sugẖar be▫anṯ piṯā parabẖ hohu parabẖū kirpāl. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


Thou, O Lord, art my merciful Protector. Thou, the beauteous, wise and infinite Lord Master, be Thou, O Father, merciful unto me. Pause.


ਰਾਖਨਹਾਰ = ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਸਮਰਥਾ ਵਾਲਾ। ਸੁਘਰ = ਸੁੱਘੜ, ਸੁਚੱਜੀ ਘਾੜਤ ਵਾਲਾ, ਸਿਆਣਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਦਇਆ ਦੇ ਘਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਤਾਂ (ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੀ) ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਸਮਰਥਾ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ। ਤੂੰ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਹੈਂ, ਸਿਆਣਾ ਹੈਂ, ਬੇਅੰਤ ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਪਿਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! (ਮੇਰੇ ਉੱਤੇ ਭੀ) ਦਇਆਵਾਨ ਹੋ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਮਹਾ  ਅਨੰਦ  ਮੰਗਲ  ਰੂਪ  ਤੁਮਰੇ  ਬਚਨ  ਅਨੂਪ  ਰਸਾਲ  ॥ ਹਿਰਦੈ  ਚਰਣ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਕੋ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਬਾਂਧਿਓ  ਪਾਲ  ॥੨॥੭॥੩੮॥* 


Mahā anand mangal rūp ṯumre bacẖan anūp rasāl. Hirḏai cẖaraṇ sabaḏ saṯgur ko Nānak bāŉḏẖi▫o pāl. ||2||7||38|| 


O the Embodiment of supreme bliss and beatitude, Thy word is exceedingly charming and the abode of Nectar. Enshrine his feet in his mind, Nanak has tied the holy word of the True Guru to his skirt.


ਅਨੂਪ = ਉਪਮਾ-ਰਹਿਤ, ਬਹੁਤ ਸੋਹਣੇ। ਰਸਾਲ = ਰਸ-ਭਰੇ {ਰਸ-ਆਲਯ}। ਹਿਰਦੈ = ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ। ਕੋ = ਦਾ। ਪਾਲ = ਪੱਲੇ।੨।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਆਨੰਦ-ਸਰੂਪ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਮੰਗਲ-ਰੂਪ ਹੈਂ (ਆਨੰਦ ਹੀ ਆਨੰਦ; ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ੀ ਹੀ ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ੀ ਤੇਰਾ ਵਜੂਦ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਹੈ ਰਸੀਲੀ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਪੱਲੇ ਬੰਨ੍ਹ ਲਈ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਚਰਨ ਵੱਸੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ।੨।੭।੩੮।

 
Ang. 680

 
http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...Bhane Chal/More Hriday Baso Gopal.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## kiram (Nov 25, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Bilaawal :

 *ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਭੂਲੇ  ਮਾਰਗੁ  ਜਿਨਹਿ  ਬਤਾਇਆ  ॥ ਐਸਾ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਵਡਭਾਗੀ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥੧॥* 


Bilāval mėhlā 5. Bẖūle mārag jinėh baṯā▫i▫ā. Aisā gur vadbẖāgī pā▫i▫ā. ||1|| 


Bilawal 5th Guru. One who shows the Lord's path to the erring mortal; such a Guru is found by the greatest good fortunate. 


ਭੂਲੇ = (ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇ ਸਹੀ ਰਸਤੇ ਤੋਂ) ਖੁੰਝੇ ਜਾ ਰਹੇ ਨੂੰ। ਮਾਰਗੁ = (ਜੀਵਨ ਦਾ ਸਹੀ) ਰਸਤਾ। ਜਿਨਹਿ = ਜਿਨਿ ਹੀ, ਜਿਸ (ਗੁਰੂ) ਨੇ। ਵਡ ਭਾਗੀ = ਵੱਡੇ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਨਾਲ।੧।
(ਹੇ ਮਨ!) ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਵੱਡੇ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਹੜਾ (ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇ ਸਹੀ ਰਸਤੇ ਤੋਂ) ਖੁੰਝੇ ਜਾ ਰਹੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ (ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦਾ ਸਹੀ) ਰਸਤਾ ਦੱਸ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਮਨਾ  ਰਾਮ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਚਿਤਾਰੇ  ॥ ਬਸਿ  ਰਹੇ  ਹਿਰਦੈ  ਗੁਰ  ਚਰਨ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 


Simar manā rām nām cẖiṯāre. Bas rahe hirḏai gur cẖaran pi▫āre. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


O my soul, contemplate and utter thou the Lord's Name. The Guru's loved feet are enshrined within my mind. Pause. 


ਮਨਾ = ਹੇ ਮਨ! ਚਿਤਾਰੇ = ਚਿਤਾਰਿ, ਚਿਤਾਰ ਕੇ, ਧਿਆਨ ਜੋੜ ਕੇ। ਹਿਰਦੈ = ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
ਹੇ (ਮੇਰੇ) ਮਨ! ਧਿਆਨ ਜੋੜ ਕੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਿਆ ਕਰ। (ਪਰ ਉਹੀ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਦੇ) ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨ ਵੱਸੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ (ਤਾਂ ਤੇ, ਹੇ ਮਨ! ਤੂੰ ਭੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਲੈ)।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।


*ਕਾਮਿ  ਕ੍ਰੋਧਿ  ਲੋਭਿ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਮਨੁ  ਲੀਨਾ  ॥ ਬੰਧਨ  ਕਾਟਿ  ਮੁਕਤਿ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਕੀਨਾ  ॥੨॥
*

Kām kroḏẖ lobẖ mohi man līnā. Banḏẖan kāt mukaṯ gur kīnā. ||2|| 


My mind is engrossed in lust, wrath, avarice and worldly attachments. Snapping my bonds the Guru has emancipated me. 


ਕਾਮਿ = ਕਾਮ ਵਿਚ। ਕ੍ਰੋਧਿ = ਕ੍ਰੋਧ ਵਿਚ। ਲੀਨਾ = ਫਸਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ। ਕਾਟਿ = ਕੱਟ ਕੇ। ਗੁਰਿ = ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ। ਮੁਕਤਿ = ਖ਼ਲਾਸੀ।੨।

(ਹੇ ਮਨ! ਵੇਖ, ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦਾ) ਮਨ (ਸਦਾ) ਕਾਮ ਵਿਚ ਕ੍ਰੋਧ ਵਿਚ ਲੋਭ ਵਿਚ ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ ਫਸਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਪਰ ਜਦੋਂ ਉਹ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸਰਨ ਆਇਆ), ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ (ਉਸ ਦੇ ਇਹ ਸਾਰੇ) ਬੰਧਨ ਕੱਟ ਕੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ (ਇਹਨਾਂ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ) ਖ਼ਲਾਸੀ ਦੇ ਦਿੱਤੀ।੨। 

 *ਦੁਖ  ਸੁਖ  ਕਰਤ  ਜਨਮਿ  ਫੁਨਿ  ਮੂਆ  ॥ ਚਰਨ  ਕਮਲ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਆਸ੍ਰਮੁ  ਦੀਆ  ॥੩॥* 


Ḏukẖ sukẖ karaṯ janam fun mū▫ā. Cẖaran kamal gur āsram ḏī▫ā. ||3|| 


Enduring weal and woe, the mortal comes and goes again and again. The Guru's lotus feet bless him with peace. 


ਕਰਤ = ਕਰਦਿਆਂ। ਜਨਮਿ = ਜਨਮ ਵਿਚ (ਆ ਕੇ), ਜੰਮ ਕੇ। ਫੁਨਿ = ਮੁੜ। ਗੁਰਿ = ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ। ਆਸ੍ਰਮੁ = ਸਹਾਰਾ, ਟਿਕਾਣਾ।੩।

ਹੇ ਮਨ! ਦੁੱਖ ਸੁਖ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਕਦੇ ਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਦੇ ਜੀਊ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਦੁੱਖ ਵਾਪਰਿਆਂ ਸਹਿਮ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਸੁਖ ਮਿਲਣ ਤੇ ਸੌਖਾ ਸਾਹ ਲੈਣ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਡੁਬਕੀਆਂ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਜਦੋਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਆਇਆ) ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਦੇ ਦਿੱਤਾ।੩। 

 *ਅਗਨਿ  ਸਾਗਰ  ਬੂਡਤ  ਸੰਸਾਰਾ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਬਾਹ  ਪਕਰਿ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ  ਨਿਸਤਾਰਾ  ॥੪॥੩॥੮॥* 


Agan sāgar būdaṯ sansārā. Nānak bāh pakar saṯgur nisṯārā. ||4||3||8|| 


In the ocean of fire, the world is being drowned. Holding me by the arm the True Guru has saved me, O Nanak. 


ਅਗਨਿ ਸਾਗਰ = (ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਦੀ) ਅੱਗ ਦਾ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ। ਬੂਡਤ = ਡੁੱਬ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਪਕਰਿ = ਫੜ ਕੇ। ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ = ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ। ਨਿਸਤਾਰਾ = ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ।੪।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜਗਤ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਦੀ ਅੱਗ ਦੇ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਵਿਚ ਡੁੱਬ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। (ਜੇਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪਿਆ) ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ (ਉਸ ਦੀ) ਬਾਂਹ ਫੜ ਕੇ (ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਵਿਚੋਂ) ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ।੪।੩।੮।

 

Ang. 803- 804


YouTube- Bhai Harjinder Singh Ji Sri Nagar Wale


----------

